# New Netflix discovery



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Designated Survivor. Admittedly I do love a Kiefer action show, but it’s still really good


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah.... the first two eps are good but then it descends into a load of syrupy nonsense with a Peter Perfect Prez. 

It's a theory of mine that whenever America doesn't like their president, a TV studio makes a series about a President acting as a President should. Remember West Wing? That came out in the Clinton era.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I love Keifer and I love Designated Survivor. Even Mr Mogs likes it and he's usually a right mardy, hard-to-please auld git! 

Binged on season 1 so finding the weekly wait difficult to handle!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

MiffyMoo said:


> Designated Survivor. Admittedly I do love a Kiefer action show, but it's still really good


Have you tried Frequency yet? It's very good.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Have you tried Frequency yet? It's very good.


Oooh, not heard of that!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I think you'll like it. It's quite unusual but well-written and well-acted.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> I think you'll like it. It's quite unusual but well-written and well-acted.


Excellent. Always good to have something else lined up


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh and try Grimm. The first 3 series are really good.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Oh and try Grimm. The first 3 series are really good.


I've been meaning to watch that for a while now


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

You've seen Stranger Things, haven't you?


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> You've seen Stranger Things, haven't you?


No! Aargh so many to add to my list now


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh you have to watch Stranger Things! Honestly, the other stuff can wait.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Oh you have to watch Stranger Things! Honestly, the other stuff can wait.


Ok, I'll try that first, as soon as I've finished this


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I watched about 5 episodes and it got really boring so gave up.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

labradrk said:


> I watched about 5 episodes and it got really boring so gave up.


Of Designated Survivor?


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

labradrk said:


> I watched about 5 episodes and it got really boring so gave up.


Same (if you're referring to Designated Survivor). I discovered it a few months ago, was a bit meh about it but it held my interest for a while, until it didn't. Then again this also happened to me about three quarters of the way through the first season of How To Get Away With Murder which everyone raves about.

You must watch Stranger Things though @MiffyMoo


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

picaresque said:


> Same (if you're referring to Designated Survivor). I discovered it a few months ago, was a bit meh about it but it held my interest for a while, until it didn't. Then again this also happened to me about three quarters of the way through the first season of How To Get Away With Murder which everyone raves about.
> 
> You must watch Stranger Things though @MiffyMoo


I couldn't get into HTGAWM either


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Mirandashell said:


> Of Designated Survivor?


Yep!

Another thing I watched on Netflix weekend which is was amazing but very harrowing was a documentary called 'Time: The Kalief Browder Story'. About a 16 year old kid from the Bronx that was imprisoned on Rikers Island for years predominately in solitary for allegedly stealing a backpack (he was innocent). Tragic but a thought provoking look the awful 'justice' systems, prisons systems, law enforcement, the perils of being young and black etc. It's a 6 part series and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Its not as good as 24, Jack Bauer FTW


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Same here. I watched a few episodes of designated survivor when it was first on Netflix and thought it looked quite good, but then it got boring. I just watched The Visit which I thought was quite good fun.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm watching Bates Motel, on Netflix just now, Also Jack Whitehall travels with my father (think that's the full title ) it's so funny, his dad is hilarious.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Eilidh said:


> I'm watching Bates Motel, on Netflix just now, Also Jack Whitehall travels with my father (think that's the full title ) it's so funny, his dad is hilarious.


I'm watching Jack Whitehall now and am laughing so much. That doll! His father is hilariously rude


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

MiffyMoo said:


> I'm watching Jack Whitehall now and am laughing so much. That doll! His father is hilariously rude


Aha Winston is the best! "Come to daddy" haha haha


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

@MiffyMoo his 'daddy' is so rude but what makes the show, he's hilarious. Don't know how far you are but when they go to Cambodia tragedy strikes... lol


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Eilidh said:


> @MiffyMoo his 'daddy' is so rude but what makes the show, he's hilarious. Don't know how far you are but when they go to Cambodia tragedy strikes... lol


I'm binge watching, we're in Vietnam now. Thankfully puppet averted tragedy. Do you think "Mike" really got a tattoo?


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Yeah good old Puppet. No I think it was one that would have faded? He doesn't seem like the type, but maybe he did, I hope he did for Jacks sake, felt for him at times. I liked 'mike' but I'm sorry Michael is just the best. When they meet the artist and Jack draws that picture, I couldn't deal with that was too funny.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Eilidh said:


> Yeah good old Puppet. No I think it was one that would have faded? He doesn't seem like the type, but maybe he did, I hope he did for Jacks sake, felt for him at times. I liked 'mike' but I'm sorry Michael is just the best. When they meet the artist and Jack draws that picture, I couldn't deal with that was too funny.


I was howling with laughter. Also Michael praying to his parents and recounting the story of his mum trying to sunbathe in a massive hole in the garden, followed by Jack bunging the bath and scooter into the furnace. Absolutely quality tv


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Just been watching _The Good Place_. It's quite funny and a little silly but very cleverly written. And it stars Ted Danson. Which is always good.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Just been watching _The Good Place_. It's quite funny and a little silly but very cleverly written. And it stars Ted Danson. Which is always good.


Oh I've been watching that. I quite like it; as you said, a little silly and good for a giggle


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

MiffyMoo said:


> Oh I've been watching that. I quite like it; as you said, a little silly and good for a giggle


Wassap, forknuts!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Was not expecting that ending!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Wassap, forknuts!


You bench!


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> Just been watching _The Good Place_. It's quite funny and a little silly but very cleverly written. And it stars Ted Danson. Which is always good.


I started watching it the other day, mainly because Ted Danson was in it. It's ok for a bit of silly fun. It's in a similar vain to The Last Man On Earth, which keeps you watching despite being so bloody ridiculous.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I hated _Last Man on Earth_. I lasted about 20 mins of the first episode. It was because of the main character. I hate whiners.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> I hated _Last Man on Earth_. I lasted about 20 mins of the first episode. It was because of the main character. I hate whiners.


Never heard of it, but may skip it


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> I hated _Last Man on Earth_. I lasted about 20 mins of the first episode. It was because of the main character. I hate whiners.


Actually the humour is probably aimed more at male audiences, it's also quite un-pc as well.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

So.... men find whining funny? 

TBH, the 'un-pc' doesn't bother me if it's part of a character. Especially if that character has other things about them that are likeable. And funny. Whining really isn't funny to me. And the writing wasn't very clever either. Good writing can cover a lot of sins.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> So.... men find whining funny?
> 
> TBH, the 'un-pc' doesn't bother me if it's part of a character. Especially if that character has other things about them that are likeable. And funny. Whining really isn't funny to me. And the writing wasn't very clever either. Good writing can cover a lot of sins.


No you definitely wouldn't like it, there are plot holes large enough to swallow up an entire universe. I'm pretty sure the lead character also wrote it and he's pretty mediocre at both. It still kept me watching though and I'm not sure why!

Anyone tried the new Star Trek? I couldn't get into that and Sc-fi is very much my thing, is it just me?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

The new ST needs time to grow I think. It's definitely not like the others in the franchise but I think that's a sign of the times. Much less optimism and a lot more fear. For me, it has more of a nu-BSG vibe than Star Trek.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Have you tried Frequency yet? It's very good.


Just watched first episode of Frequency. You're right, I'm loving it already


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I thought you would!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> I thought you would!


If you're looking for another silly one, I'm loving IZombie


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I really enjoyed the first series of that! But then.... I kind of got bored with it about half-way through the second season.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> I really enjoyed the first series of that! But then.... I kind of got bored with it about half-way through the second season.


Yeah, wasn't big on the 2nd, but 3rd has picked back up. Now they're creating a Zombie city


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Ah! I might go back into it then.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Season 2 of _Stranger Things_ starts in 4 days!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Cant recommend Mindhunter enough.

LOVE Fincher.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Mirandashell said:


> Season 2 of _Stranger Things_ starts in 4 days!


There's a countdown on netflix, I'm too excited for this!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I know! So looking forward to it.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I've started watching mind hunter read the book which it is loosely based on. Can't wait for stranger things either. On half term so we will have a long walk then Netflix binge with popcorn.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I watched The Babysitter last night and enjoyed it. Great popcorn comedy horror movie


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

If you are into Zom-com _The Scout's Guide to the Zombie Apocolypse _is not bad. Fairly trope-ridden and predictable but some of the set pieces are pretty funny.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Mirandashell said:


> If you are into Zom-com _The Scout's Guide to the Zombie Apocolypse _is not bad. Fairly trope-ridden and predictable but some of the set pieces are pretty funny.


I love that one, I've seen it a few time. The bit on the trampoline :Hilarious


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I missed Stranger Things last night, hope to have a glass of wine and watch tonight


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I’m half way through season 1 of Stranger Things and not really getting into it as much as I thought I would


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Are you not? Sorry if I hyped it up too much.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Are you not? Sorry if I hyped it up too much.


Not at all! I think we have pretty similar tastes, but that doesn't mean we're going to love all the same things


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

True!


----------



## baubbles (Oct 25, 2017)

My 90 year old mother inlaw binge watched Designated Survivor. I must try it. 

My guilty pleasure is Riverdale.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I thought about it but it's not really my kind of thing, Riverdale. I'm not really keen on shows where none of the characters are over the age of 35.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

baubbles said:


> My 90 year old mother inlaw binge watched Designated Survivor. I must try it.
> 
> My guilty pleasure is Riverdale.


Haha, I tried it, but lost interest pretty quickly.

I did enjoy designated survivor, but now it's all too goodie two shoes for me


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Same for me. It's a shame cos it could have been a successor to West Wing if they hadn't coated it in sugar.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Reckon I may give Mind Hunter a bash this weekend


----------



## baubbles (Oct 25, 2017)

Yeah your right in Riverdale they are all young but love the Mrs Blossom character and hope she's back in the second series that just started.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I lost interest with Designated Survivor, they make the president out to be some moral high ground, the way the West Wing did.

Mind Hunter seemed too fake and scripted, I could not finish the first espispde.

Edit: Stranger Things I liked but Winona Ryders character got a bit tedious.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

That’s it, Stranger Things has annoyed me too much. I realised that every time the kids started yelling I just wanted to leave the room. They yell a lot. 

So am now 10 mins into episode 1 of Grimm and am much happier


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Anyone else tried The Sinner? Started it this evening, took ages to get into it, but I’m on episode 4 now and just realised that I really want to know what’s going to happen


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I've finally got round to watching stranger things & I'm really enjoying it, it did take me a good few episodes to get into it.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm really digging Olympus right now.


There's one - sort of like a travel/cooking show - that I really enjoyed too. Couple of French Canadian guys cooking out in the wild. Its really basic and just easy and relaxing to watch 

-----
The Wild Chef! Thats what it was


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> I'm really digging Olympus right now.
> 
> There's one - sort of like a travel/cooking show - that I really enjoyed too. Couple of French Canadian guys cooking out in the wild. Its really basic and just easy and relaxing to watch
> 
> ...


This?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3681794/

Looks good, I may give it a whirl


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> This?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3681794/
> 
> Looks good, I may give it a whirl


Thats the one!
I'm only a couple of episodes in, but its right up my alley


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Thats the one!
> I'm only a couple of episodes in, but its right up my alley


Cool, adding it to my list now


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

MiffyMoo said:


> Anyone else tried The Sinner? Started it this evening, took ages to get into it, but I'm on episode 4 now and just realised that I really want to know what's going to happen


I'm on episode 2 of this now and already really liking it. I need to know what's going on, it's so intriguing.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm on episode 2 of this now and already really liking it. I need to know what's going on, it's so intriguing.


I've finally forced myself to go to bed. Gets pretty dark


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> Anyone else tried The Sinner? Started it this evening, took ages to get into it, but I'm on episode 4 now and just realised that I really want to know what's going to happen


Yep, I really enjoyed it! Won't say anything else so not to give anything away 

I've just finished Stranger Things season 2 and loved it even more than season 1!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yep, I really enjoyed it! Won't say anything else so not to give anything away
> 
> I've just finished Stranger Things season 2 and loved it even more than season 1!


I feel like I ought to give Stranger Things another go, but the shouty kids did my head in!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Also, it's not a Netflix programme but The Exorcist is awesome! Season 2 again more enjoyable than season 1 for me. A good one if you like your scary movies


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Also, it's not a Netflix programme but The Exorcist is awesome! Season 2 again more enjoyable than season 1 for me. A good one if you like your scary movies


Where's that on?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> I feel like I ought to give Stranger Things another go, but the shouty kids did my head in!


The shouty kids don't really get less shouty....


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> The shouty kids don't really get less shouty....


Oh


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> Where's that on?


Just had to do a quick Google search and apparently SyFy UK. I watch everything online.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

MiffyMoo said:


> I've finally forced myself to go to bed. Gets pretty dark


I'm watching it with my mum and she's too tired to watch another one :Arghh I proper want to binge watch them, definitely looks like a tangled Web!



Dogloverlou said:


> Also, it's not a Netflix programme but The Exorcist is awesome! Season 2 again more enjoyable than season 1 for me. A good one if you like your scary movies


Season 2 is out?! :Woot I really enjoyed the 1st season so definitely adding this to my watchlist


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm watching it with my mum and she's too tired to watch another one :Arghh I proper want to binge watch them, definitely looks like a tangled Web!
> 
> Season 2 is out?! :Woot I really enjoyed the 1st season so definitely adding this to my watchlist


Yay, a fellow fan! It's underrated IMO. It's about 5 episodes into season 2 now


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yay, a fellow fan! It's underrated IMO. It's about 5 episodes into season 2 now


I've doenloaded episode 1 of season 2. Does it matter if I haven't seen season 1?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> I've doenloaded episode 1 of season 2. Does it matter if I haven't seen season 1?


Erm, it is a different story we follow but there is a bit of crossover from season 1 which you might find hard to follow not knowing the back story. I'd probably recommend watching season 1 first.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yay, a fellow fan! It's underrated IMO. It's about 5 episodes into season 2 now


Definitely underrated. I kept recommending it last year but no one had heard of it. I think it's really well done, definitely beats other top horror tv shows out at the moment.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> Definitely underrated. I kept recommending it last year but no one had heard of it. I think it's really well done, definitely beats other top horror tv shows out at the moment.


I agree. It seems to have even more creepy moments this season so far and the atmosphere/setting is spot on. Love Tomas & Marcus.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Erm, it is a different story we follow but there is a bit of crossover from season 1 which you might find hard to follow not knowing the back story. I'd probably recommend watching season 1 first.


Fair enough. Will have to find it online


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Finished season two Stranger Things, I think season one was better and had more of a pull. 
This was ok, and I liked the introduction of Max. Winona Ryder's character is a bit of a pill, and Will gets a bit tedious as well. 

Have not seen the Sinner, will look for it.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Just catching up on _The Good Place_. 
_
Michael and Janet _was a lovely episode.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Just catching up on _The Good Place_.
> _
> Michael and Janet _was a lovely episode.


Oh I forgot! I wish they had a sort of calendar, so the ones you're watching pop up when the new episode becomes available. I also wish we could delete from the You are watching bit


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

You can! If you go into your settings you'll find a list of what you've already seen and you can delete them from there.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> You can! If you go into your settings you'll find a list of what you've already seen and you can delete them from there.


No way! Is that on the TV or do I need to log onto my account online?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I've only done it online so I don't know. To watch it on the TV, I have to cast it from my puter.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Don't rush to watch it though. Eps 6 and 7 are available but ep 8 isn't available until January! I shall have to watch it again to remind me what happened.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Don't rush to watch it though. Eps 6 and 7 are available but ep 8 isn't available until January! I shall have to watch it again to remind me what happened.


That's really annoying. Although I wouldn't mind rewatching it


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It is very good. One of the few things that makes me laugh out loud.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Finished season two Stranger Things, I think season one was better and had more of a pull.
> This was ok, and I liked the introduction of Max. Winona Ryder's character is a bit of a pill, and Will gets a bit tedious as well.
> 
> Have not seen the Sinner, will look for it.


Have just started watching series 1 & am really enjoying it so far


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Just finished watching The secret of crickley hall. 2 part series mystery thriller. I really enjoyed it although it did make me cry. Really gotten into the mystery series now after The SInner. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

PawsOnMe said:


> Just finished watching The secret of crickley hall. 2 part series mystery thriller. I really enjoyed it although it did make me cry. Really gotten into the mystery series now after The SInner. Anyone have any recommendations?


I've just put this on and have high hopes, as it's a James Herbert adaptation, and I think Suranne Jones is brilliant


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

MiffyMoo said:


> I've just put this on and have high hopes, as it's a James Herbert adaptation, and I think Suranne Jones is brilliant


It got some bad reviews but my mum and I really enjoyed it. Brilliant acting by all the cast. The little girl is so adorable! Hope you enjoy it too


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone watching Alias Grace? I'm halfway through (only six episodes) and really enjoying it, although there's a plotline that makes me want to cry.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

PawsOnMe said:


> It got some bad reviews but my mum and I really enjoyed it. Brilliant acting by all the cast. The little girl is so adorable! Hope you enjoy it too


It's in turns fascinating and really upsetting. I just want to swoop in and save poor little Stefan. The little girl really is very sweet and precocious


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

picaresque said:


> Anyone watching Alias Grace? I'm halfway through (only six episodes) and really enjoying it, although there's a plotline that makes me want to cry.


I need to try it again. The first time I tried it I watched one episode whilst working, and so didn't have a clue what was going on


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> Just finished watching The secret of crickley hall. 2 part series mystery thriller. I really enjoyed it although it did make me cry. Really gotten into the mystery series now after The SInner. Anyone have any recommendations?


I'm just about finished watching The Disappearance which is a drama mystery mini series. First episode I was a little bit 'meh' but it picks up the pace quite well in the following episodes & I'm enjoying it. Just got one more episode to go.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

MiffyMoo said:


> It's in turns fascinating and really upsetting. I just want to swoop in and save poor little Stefan. The little girl really is very sweet and precocious


It really made me cry quite a bit, with the poor little orphans and little Stefan  poor mites.



Dogloverlou said:


> I'm just about finished watching The Disappearance which is a drama mystery mini series. First episode I was a little bit 'meh' but it picks up the pace quite well in the following episodes & I'm enjoying it. Just got one more episode to go.


This looks interesting, added it to my watch list


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am gutted ..... nearly finished series 2 of Stranger Things & American Horror Story - Cult ends this week as well 

Have a few ideas of what to watch next & am really hoping the Scandinavian drama The Bridge is back soon


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

Any one seen 'The Sinner' ?? 

Really good!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

That reminds me too I recently discovered The Night Of which was brilliantly acted, gritty, sad, and really makes you question a lot of things about the justice system in particular. Think it was out last year so some might have already watched it, but I was late to the party


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Elaine2016 said:


> Any one seen 'The Sinner' ??
> 
> Really good!!


Just started it and really got into it. I don't get a lot of telly time so have been trying to catch up all week !


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Cleo38 said:


> Am gutted ..... nearly finished series 2 of Stranger Things & American Horror Story - Cult ends this week as well
> 
> Have a few ideas of what to watch next & am really hoping the Scandinavian drama The Bridge is back soon


I'm addicted to Scandi dramas!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Really loving Grimm! I’m finding it really difficult to switch off and go to bed. 

I really like the Trouble character, although I think they may have taken a bit of inspiration from Faith in Buffy


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

MiffyMoo said:


> I'm addicted to Scandi dramas!


Me too, there was so many great ones a while ago. Did you see Trapped? I think that is coming back soon


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Cleo38 said:


> Me too, there was so many great ones a while ago.Did you see Traoped? I think that is coming back soon


Ooh, no I didn't


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Trapped is coming back? Oh fantastic! I loved that.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

MiffyMoo said:


> Ooh, no I didn't


It was an Icelandic drama & really good ..... scenery was amazing as well


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Great recommendations on here, have finished watching Mindhunter & The Sinner now, both really good & enjoyed them.Not sure what to try next ..... maybe Grimm


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

Atypical is actually really good aswell


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Cleo38 said:


> Great recommendations on here, have finished watching Mindhunter & The Sinner now, both really good & enjoyed them.Not sure what to try next ..... maybe Grimm


I loved Grimm


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Into Ozark at the moment, has been on my to-watch list for a while. It's really good, very tense (stresses me out just watching it at times!).


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm watching Star Wars - TFA at the moment.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Anyone started The AO yet? I watched the first two episodes last night (a bit slow starting, but really got going once they got into the story), episode 2 ended on a cliffhanger and now my Netflix isn’t working :Arghh


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I watched the first one but didn't get into it.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> I watched the first one but didn't get into it.


It took a while, but I'm interested enough to see what happens. Netflix back on again, so will let you know how it goes


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> Anyone started The AO yet? I watched the first two episodes last night (a bit slow starting, but really got going once they got into the story), episode 2 ended on a cliffhanger and now my Netflix isn't working :Arghh


I watched most of the first episode last night, I'm not sure but I'll give it a bit longer before I make my mind up. Looks pretty interesting.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Hmm, I’m afraid I’ve lost the thread of it. Realised I’d got bored when I started reading 20 Bridezilla Stories on FB


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

MiffyMoo said:


> Anyone started The AO yet? I watched the first two episodes last night (a bit slow starting, but really got going once they got into the story), episode 2 ended on a cliffhanger and now my Netflix isn't working :Arghh


Grimm wasn't really my thing so gave up on that but have started watching The OA & am really enjoying it so far ..... oh episode 3 starts to show what happened to her when she was missing so get your Netflix sorted!!


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

I watched it a while ago. I liked a lot of it. I found some of it quite disturbing. I hope there’s a second series. It really needs a second series.

ETA The OA


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Has anyone else watched Crazy Ex Girlfriend? It took me a few episodes to get into it but once I got used to the style I'm really loving it, i do enjoy funny musical numbers though so if characters bursting into song doesnt fill you with glee then definitely avoid it. I've binged watched it all and eagerly awaiting the next episode now.


----------



## Firefly13 (May 12, 2013)

I love designated survivor and frequency!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Was really enjoying The OA until the episode where they discovered 'the movements' ..... what a load of sh*t!! Still have 30mins of the final episode to go but am not that bothered now tbh. I don't know what I was expecting but certainly not some weird modern dance


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> Was really enjoying The OA until the episode where they discovered 'the movements' ..... what a load of sh*t!! Still have 30mins of the final episode to go but am not that bothered now tbh. I don't know what I was expecting but certainly not some weird modern dance


Have to agree, it started out with so much promise then just went stupid.

Currently watching the second season of Glitch, that's all gone a bit serious and lost it's charm and humour.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> Anyone else tried The Sinner? Started it this evening, took ages to get into it, but I'm on episode 4 now and just realised that I really want to know what's going to happen


I watched all of the episodes. Like you said took as while to get into it but I thought it was very good.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Was really enjoying The OA until the episode where they discovered 'the movements' ..... what a load of sh*t!! Still have 30mins of the final episode to go but am not that bothered now tbh. I don't know what I was expecting but certainly not some weird modern dance


Lol, it is a bit marmite. There is a second season being made now. I ended up liking the weird dance part and the more disturbing parts. I thought the characters were really good and that the ending was quite sad.  I almost didn't want to like it because it was too stupid, but the characters were good and there were couple of visuals that had me holding my breath and eventually instead of thinking of how stupid, bloody ridiculous dance, I ended up liking it. The teacher was great.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dr Pepper said:


> Have to agree, it started out with so much promise then just went stupid.
> 
> Currently watching the second season of Glitch, that's all gone a bit serious and lost it's charm and humour.


Oh maybe I should give that a go, just Googled it & it sounds pretty good.



Elles said:


> Lol, it is a bit marmite. There is a second season being made now. I ended up liking the weird dance part and the more disturbing parts. I thought the characters were really good and that the ending was quite sad.  I almost didn't want to like it because it was too stupid, but the characters were good and there were couple of visuals that had me holding my breath and eventually instead of thinking of how stupid, bloody ridiculous dance, I ended up liking it. The teacher was great.


See I could forgive some of the bits that seemed silly because I was enjoying the story but the dancing?? No, that was too much for me ... I just started laughing instead & woke the dogs up!!

But yes, I really liked the teacher in it .... will watch the remaining bit tonight


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> Oh maybe I should give that a go, just Googled it & it sounds pretty good.
> 
> See I could forgive some of the bits that seemed silly because I was enjoying the story but the dancing?? No, that was too much for me ... I just started laughing instead & woke the dogs up!!
> 
> But yes, I really liked the teacher in it .... will watch the remaining bit tonight


Glitch has me hooked again!!! It's lost a lot of humour but I need to know what happens! Give it a go.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

I liked Glitch too. Think I’ll give season 2 a go tonight.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Just watched the first episode of Dark. I don't normally watched dubbed movies or series as it annoys me but this seems to be an exception to that. Interesting first episode and looking forward to the others! it does kinda remind me of stranger things.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

PawsOnMe said:


> Just watched the first episode of Dark. I don't normally watched dubbed movies or series as it annoys me but this seems to be an exception to that. Interesting first episode and looking forward to the others! it does kinda remind me of stranger things.


I tried really hard to like it, but the dubbing got the better of me . I wish they'd left it in German and added subtitles instead


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

MiffyMoo said:


> I tried really hard to like it, but the dubbing got the better of me . I wish they'd left it in German and added subtitles instead


I'm trying not to watch their mouths or else I start focusing on it and how the voices don't match what I'd imagine the person to sound like. It's not bothering me too much right now but It would have been so much better with just subtitles!

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/on-demand/2017-12-05/how-to-change-the-subtitles-on-netflix/
I'm going to give this a try to see if it works.

ETA..It works! so much better!  just change the audio to german and the subtitles to english


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm trying not to watch their mouths or else I start focusing on it and how the voices don't match what I'd imagine the person to sound like. It's not bothering me too much right now but It would have been so much better with just subtitles!
> 
> http://www.radiotimes.com/news/on-demand/2017-12-05/how-to-change-the-subtitles-on-netflix/
> I'm going to give this a try to see if it works.


Ooh, I didn't know you could do that. Right, I'm going to have a crack at it tomorrow.

I'm exactly the same with the mouths, but the voices irritated me so much that I started looking at the mouths, and then it was game over - I just couldn't concentrate on the plot, it was all about stupid voices and off kilter mouths


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

MiffyMoo said:


> Ooh, I didn't know you could do that. Right, I'm going to have a crack at it tomorrow.
> 
> I'm exactly the same with the mouths, but the voices irritated me so much that I started looking at the mouths, and then it was game over - I just couldn't concentrate on the plot, it was all about stupid voices and off kilter mouths


It works, Just played a little bit of the first episode again and the emotion and frustration in the voices are so much more pronounced. Terrible dubbing when listening to the actors real voices.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm trying not to watch their mouths or else I start focusing on it and how the voices don't match what I'd imagine the person to sound like. It's not bothering me too much right now but It would have been so much better with just subtitles!
> 
> http://www.radiotimes.com/news/on-demand/2017-12-05/how-to-change-the-subtitles-on-netflix/
> I'm going to give this a try to see if it works.
> ...


Thanks for this...... I can't bear dubbing, doesn't matter good the film/programme is as all I focus on is the mouths not being in synch with the words!

Have nearly finished the first series of Glitch which am really enjoying, I'd forgotten how good Aussie drams/films can be. Will definitely watch the next series. Am also watching @Witnesses: A Frozen Death on BBC 4 which is really good


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I can't stand dubbing either so glad I have a solution.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

I’ve just started watching a Netflix original called ‘dark’ have looked back in the thread to see if it has been mentioned but cannot find anything. 
Only 20 minutes in but very intriguing 

I loved the sinner!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It's the posts above yours about the dubbing.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I decided to give Sense8 another go, as I tried it a while ago, but didn’t pay enough attention, so got hopelessly lost. Second time round and I’m really enjoying it!

And if you’re looking for a very silly movie to cheer you up, I watched the Bad Education film at the weekend and laughed so much


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

It's not on netflix but on now tv but I've been watching The Good Doctor, about a fictional doctor with autism and it is really amazing. I'm getting too involved in the characters and storylines and I think Freddie Highmore does an amazing job at portraying a person with autism.

On netflix i've been watching the good place, about a group of people who die and go to the good place, it's so cheesy and the acting is so over the top but it's a lighthearted comedy which I enjoy.


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

Dr Pepper said:


> Have to agree, it started out with so much promise then just went stupid.
> 
> Currently watching the second season of Glitch, that's all gone a bit serious and lost it's charm and humour.


I loved the first season of Glitch, knew they were releasing a second but didn't know when. Adding that to the top of the list of things to binge watch on my day off.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone watched anymore of the Dark series? I'm on episode 9 and find it slightly confusing but really interesting too, can' wait to watch the last 2 episodes and find out exactly what's going on


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

PawsOnMe said:


> Anyone watched anymore of the Dark series? I'm on episode 9 and find it slightly confusing but really interesting too, can' wait to watch the last 2 episodes and find out exactly what's going on


I have to be in the right mood for a foreign series, so haven't yet


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been binge watching Breaking Bad.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

KittenEevee said:


> It's not on netflix but on now tv but I've been watching The Good Doctor, about a fictional doctor with autism and it is really amazing. I'm getting too involved in the characters and storylines and I think Freddie Highmore does an amazing job at portraying a person with autism.
> 
> On netflix i've been watching the good place, about a group of people who die and go to the good place, it's so cheesy and the acting is so over the top but it's a lighthearted comedy which I enjoy.


Freddie Highmore is ace. Highly recommend watching Bates Motel if you haven't already. Loved that show!

I might give The Good Doctor a try. Usually I prefer more progressive and action/suspenseful series but I've heard good things about it.


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Anyone started watching the second series of The Crown"? I watched the first series and then gave up my Netflix membership. Got it back yesterday and am on episode 3. Loving it again! 

I'm also looking forward to the next series of Black Mirror. Think it's released at the end of this month.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

sesmo said:


> Anyone started watching the second series of The Crown"? I watched the first series and then gave up my Netflix membership. Got it back yesterday and am on episode 3. Loving it again!
> .


I am too, really enjoying it


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

sesmo said:


> Anyone started watching the second series of The Crown"? I watched the first series and then gave up my Netflix membership. Got it back yesterday and am on episode 3. Loving it again!
> 
> I'm also looking forward to the next series of Black Mirror. Think it's released at the end of this month.


Can't wait for Black Mirror. 
Haven't started the new series of The Crown yet (no time for Netflix atm with new puppy!) but intend to, I enjoyed the first one. Hoping to be able to get back to The Sinner soon which I've been watching.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Just started The Foreigner and it made me cry straight away, so reckon it’ll be good. It also has Jackie Chan and Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Time to bump back up 

I've just started Dark and am soon to begin episode 3. Interesting so far.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Started watching Crazy ex girlfriend.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I just finished off _Stranger Things 2. _Really enjoyed it.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Firedog said:


> Started watching Crazy ex girlfriend.


I love this series, it took me a while to get into it but I've just rewatched the whole thing and I'm a little bit obsessed and keep listening to the music on repeat 
~

I'm on episode 3 of Black mirror, really liked the 1st episode. One of my favourites of the whole series.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know if it's been mentioned on here already but I've just watched Okja. Has anyone seen it? I thought it was brilliant.


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

bearcub said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned on here already but I've just watched Okja. Has anyone seen it? I thought it was brilliant.


I recently watched it. I enjoyed it.


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

I started watching crazy ex girlfriend yesterday, got to say can't get into it really. Somehow really dislike the main character, I am only a few episodes in so hopefully it will get better.

Another thing I saw recently on netflix was Girlboss, I didn't enjoy that at all, disliked the main character too but watched it to the end. Some may enjoy it. I do like the idea of buying vintage clothes and reselling them.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Has anyone watched series 2 of Designated Survivor & is it any good? I watched the first series & really enjoyed it initially but then it seemed there was anew crisis every 5mins & the president was so bloody worthy & 'decent'about everything that it got really irritating.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I only got up to episode 5 in the first series and then abandoned it. For much the same reasons you post.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I finished Dark and thoroughly enjoyed it. Was kind of hoping for more answers in the last episode but I see they're having a season 2 which will obviously continue the story.

Need to find something else to watch now. The only other long standing show I'm watching at the mo is Law & Order: SVU.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

There's a new episode of _The Good Place_ today


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

End of the F**king World is amazing, also Black Mirror is pretty cool the now.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Dogloverlou said:


> I finished Dark and thoroughly enjoyed it. Was kind of hoping for more answers in the last episode but I see they're having a season 2 which will obviously continue the story.
> 
> Need to find something else to watch now. The only other long standing show I'm watching at the mo is Law & Order: SVU.


I watched Dark before Christmas was addicted but also left a bit frustrated with the ending as I want more answers! Really good programme. I would recommend End of the F**king World, messed up but with Dark humour.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Eilidh said:


> I watched Dark before Christmas was addicted but also left a bit frustrated with the ending as I want more answers! Really good programme. I would recommend End of the F**king World, messed up but with Dark humour.


Ooh yes, I think I saw that advertised just before Christmas. Might give it a go


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

My TV died! :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh

I'm absolutely gutted that there's a new episode of The Good Place, and can't watch it. I love that series.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Ah no!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Cleo38 said:


> Has anyone watched series 2 of Designated Survivor & is it any good? I watched the first series & really enjoyed it initially but then it seemed there was anew crisis every 5mins & the president was so bloody worthy & 'decent'about everything that it got really irritating.


Yeah, I occasionally catch an episode if I'm really struggling to find anything else. It's the worthiness that's so damned offputting!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

MiffyMoo said:


> Yeah, I occasionally catch an episode if I'm really struggling to find anything else. It's the worthiness that's so damned offputting!


Yes, same. I just feel I wasted all the time on series 1 now tho! 

Started watching Black Mirror which I am really enjoying


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm ridiculously pleased that UK Netflix now have Friends, think that's what I'll mostly be watching (again) for the foreseeable 

I've finished Black Mirror which was pretty great, the first and last episodes were the stand-outs for me. Feel like I'm the only one who was unmoved by Hang the DJ. As a love story it's not a patch on San Junipero.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

End of the f***ing world is really good, really recommend. Watched it all in one sitting and wish there were more episodes!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

PawsOnMe said:


> End of the f***ing world is really good, really recommend. Watched it all in one sitting and wish there were more episodes!


I kept seeing that advertised but never got round to it .... definitely will give it a go though


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Recently discovered Underground, it's a bit hammy in parts but it's good tv. Have found out it hasn't been renewed for a third season which is a shame - hate it when that happens when I get into something.

Otherwise I have mostly been watching Friends. Still. Should keep me going until spring.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I've just been watching friends (on series 9 now so will need something else soon!) and I've also been rewatching Call the midwife. Still makes me cry nearly episode even the 2nd time around.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

PawsOnMe said:


> End of the f***ing world is really good, really recommend. Watched it all in one sitting and wish there were more episodes!


Watched it & loved it!!! I binge watched the whole series as well it was so good. The boy was also in one of the episodes of Black Mirror & was so amazing in that so I knew it was going to be good.

Black Mirror was fantastic, some were so disturbing though but I really enjoyed them all. Don't know what to watch now .......


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Watched it & loved it!!! I binge watched the whole series as well it was so good. The boy was also in one of the episodes of Black Mirror & was so amazing in that so I knew it was going to be good.
> 
> Black Mirror was fantastic, some were so disturbing though but I really enjoyed them all. Don't know what to watch now .......


I love black mirror, I found a few episodes of the new series really disturbing (especially the one with the machine that can look into people's memories.) The last episode was excellent, loved all the little head nods to previous episodes with the items in the museum.

I've been hearing some good things about the new series altered carbon. Looks like a futuristic thriller. 
---
Anyone seen it?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

The new horror movie Veronica is quite good. Very atmospheric and unsettling. Definitely worth a watch for horror fans


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

There's a really good coming-of-age series called _Everything Sucks_. It's set in the 90s and the characters are played by actual teenagers rather than 25 year olds pretending to be 15. They are all good actors and its funny and sweet and dark but not grim.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Mirandashell said:


> There's a really good coming-of-age series called _Everything Sucks_. It's set in the 90s and the characters are played by actual teenagers rather than 25 year olds pretending to be 15. They are all good actors and its funny and sweet and dark but not grim.


Ooh I've been thinking of watching that but not heard anything about it. Will put it on my list, need a new series since I finished Friends. (I've been watching Vikings and Parks and Recreation on amazon prime, really recommend both of those too).


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Parks and Rec is fantastic! One of the funniest sit-coms I've ever watched.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Mirandashell said:


> Parks and Rec is fantastic! One of the funniest sit-coms I've ever watched.


I think this is my 4th rewatch  I like it more each time, the characters are just so funny. Poor Jerry/Gary/Larry though :Hilarious


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

I’m so stuck for something to watch now! Anyone found anything lately?

We’ve watched dark, end of the f***ing world, black mirror, stranger things etc literally so stuck now!

We tried to watch Britania the other day but wasn’t too impressed. It’s no game of thrones


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Also has anyone managed to find the latest series of the bridge anywhere or is my only option to buy it off amazon?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

AmyRedd said:


> I'm so stuck for something to watch now! Anyone found anything lately?
> 
> We've watched dark, end of the f***ing world, black mirror, stranger things etc literally so stuck now!
> 
> We tried to watch Britania the other day but wasn't too impressed. It's no game of thrones


I quite enjoyed Britannia. Probably took me an episode and a half to get into it.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mirandashell said:


> Parks and Rec is fantastic! One of the funniest sit-coms I've ever watched.


I loved it, very sad when it ended.

The series that took place after Guardians of the Galaxy is filmed, someone mentions Chris Pratt's weight loss - he just says he stopped drinking beer.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

AmyRedd said:


> I'm so stuck for something to watch now! Anyone found anything lately?
> 
> We've watched dark, end of the f***ing world, black mirror, stranger things etc literally so stuck now!
> 
> We tried to watch Britania the other day but wasn't too impressed. It's no game of thrones


Have you watched Bate's Motel? 
Atypical was one I watched recently and enjoyed. Luther is really good. Arrested Development and Brooklyn nine nine are lighthearted comedies. 
If you have Amazon Prime Vikings has a similar tone to Game of thrones (it's just a little more bloodthirsty).


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

MilleD said:


> I quite enjoyed Britannia. Probably took me an episode and a half to get into it.


Maybe I shall persevere with it then haha



PawsOnMe said:


> Have you watched Bate's Motel?
> Atypical was one I watched recently and enjoyed. Luther is really good. Arrested Development and Brooklyn nine nine are lighthearted comedies.
> If you have Amazon Prime Vikings has a similar tone to Game of thrones (it's just a little more bloodthirsty).


Seen Luther and vikings but not the others so I'll have a look thank you!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone been watching anything good recently?  

I've been watching quite a bit of Netflix recently and have enjoyed GLOW, The Good Girls, Santa Clarita Diet, Cargo, Calibre. 

Just started watching a series called Derek now. Normally don't like Ricky Gervais but after watching and liking Extras he's started to grow on me.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

This has been running a while .. I hope @MiffyMoo who started the thread will pop in and update us on what she is watching .


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> This has been running a while . I hope @MiffyMoo who started the thread will pop in and update us on what she is watching .


Hope it's okay me bumping it up. Thought it's a good thread to keep going seeing how popular Netflix is x


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

PawsOnMe said:


> Hope it's okay me bumping it up. Thought it's a good thread to keep going seeing how popular Netflix is x


I'm sure its fine  I just posted that because I miss Miffymoo and I hope she will see it an pop in and say hello .


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

There hasn't been much on there that's interested me in a while but I watched Good Girls recently and loved it. Looking forward to new OITNB next Friday as well. Watched one episode of The Good Place yesterday and am reserving judgement.
Derek is great @PawsOnMe 
I don't usually like Netflix documentaries (find them a bit, IDK, smarmy) but The Rachel Divide was very interesting. Shows how she's not quite the demon she's painted as, just a rather damaged person who had an abusive childhood and whose identity was formed as a way to feel part of a family.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

picaresque said:


> There hasn't been much on there that's interested me in a while but I watched Good Girls recently and loved it. Looking forward to new OITNB next Friday as well. Watched one episode of The Good Place yesterday and am reserving judgement.
> Derek is great @PawsOnMe
> I don't usually like Netflix documentaries (find them a bit, IDK, smarmy) but The Rachel Divide was very interesting. Shows how she's not quite the demon she's painted as, just a rather damaged person who had an abusive childhood and whose identity was formed as a way to feel part of a family.


I've not heard of the Rachel Divide, will have to look it up. I've been going through all the Louis Theroux documentaries on there and enjoying them, other than those I tend to stick to the animal documentaries for easy watching.

Unforgotten is another I'm watching atm, I've really gotten into the mystery police procedural dramas and there seems a lot to choose from which is good


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

I'm watching final space, it's an adult animation, the creators of rick and morty made it. I don't normally watch adult cartoons but I'm really enjoying this.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

KittenEevee said:


> I'm watching final space, it's an adult animation, the creators of rick and morty made it. I don't normally watch adult cartoons but I'm really enjoying this.


We've just sat and binged watched this very funny. Another good one is F is for family.

Also been watching episodes enjoying that.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

PawsOnMe said:


> I've not heard of the Rachel Divide, will have to look it up. I've been going through all the Louis Theroux documentaries on there and enjoying them, other than those I tend to stick to the animal documentaries for easy watching.
> 
> Unforgotten is another I'm watching atm, I've really gotten into the mystery police procedural dramas and there seems a lot to choose from which is good


Louis is the king. His LA Stories doc on the stray dog problem there is a heartbreaker.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

picaresque said:


> There hasn't been much on there that's interested me in a while but I watched Good Girls recently and loved it. Looking forward to new OITNB next Friday as well. *Watched one episode of The Good Place yesterday and am reserving judgement.*
> Derek is great @PawsOnMe
> I don't usually like Netflix documentaries (find them a bit, IDK, smarmy) but The Rachel Divide was very interesting. Shows how she's not quite the demon she's painted as, just a rather damaged person who had an abusive childhood and whose identity was formed as a way to feel part of a family.


I really enjoyed The good place


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

picaresque said:


> Louis is the king. His LA Stories doc on the stray dog problem there is a heartbreaker.


I haven't seen that one yet, I've avoided the hunting party one as I know that will upset me, The one with wild animals as pets was quite infuriating as well. I really like Louis, I've just seen the one where he has liposuction, he makes me crack up quite often


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

anachronism said:


> I really enjoyed The good place


Took me a little while to get into it but it is actually v.good.



PawsOnMe said:


> I haven't seen that one yet, I've avoided the hunting party one as I know that will upset me, The one with wild animals as pets was quite infuriating as well. I really like Louis, I've just seen the one where he has liposuction, he makes me crack up quite often


The one where he tries his hand at gangsta rap is probably peak Theroux


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Thought I'd join the netflix thread as OH and I are always getting stuck on ideas to watch 



PawsOnMe said:


> Just started watching a series called Derek now. Normally don't like Ricky Gervais but after watching and liking Extras he's started to grow on me.


I loved Derek. but I do like Ricky Gervais, he can be a bit out there but his messages are normally good and he loves animals which is a plus in my eyes. Derek has some nice moments too, not just a comedy, and some sad moments (I won't mention one of them but it made me cry!).

I also love Louis Theroux - we binge watched all of his a while ago. He's really good at asking the questions but not being too confrontation to be asked to leave or something.

We've been watching The Killing recently, I think it's quite old but we've not watched it before and we're quite enjoying it!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

PawsOnMe said:


> I've not heard of the Rachel Divide, will have to look it up. I've been going through all the Louis Theroux documentaries on there and enjoying them, other than those I tend to stick to the animal documentaries for easy watching.
> 
> Unforgotten is another I'm watching atm, I've really gotten into the mystery police procedural dramas and there seems a lot to choose from which is good


I love Unforgotten, I really like Nicola Walker as an actor. Trying to find something to watch now, am gutted that The Bridge is over as that is my favourite series (although not on Netflix).

Am watching Picnic At Hanging Rock on BBC but am not sure about it ..... I loved the film & there are bits of the series that I like but ....


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

picaresque said:


> Took me a little while to get into it but it is actually v.good.
> 
> The one where he tries his hand at gangsta rap is probably peak Theroux


That is so funny! Love his "that's too rude" :Hilarious



Teddy-dog said:


> Thought I'd join the netflix thread as OH and I are always getting stuck on ideas to watch
> 
> I loved Derek. but I do like Ricky Gervais, he can be a bit out there but his messages are normally good and he loves animals which is a plus in my eyes. Derek has some nice moments too, not just a comedy, and some sad moments (I won't mention one of them but it made me cry!).
> 
> ...


I'm on the last episode of Derek now, I've gotten teary at quite a few moments, especially the one with the dog as he looked just like my old boy Taz.

I like how Louis can be quite determined to get his questions answered and he'll ask again in the same breath when they're not but he has an innocent way about it that the people don't even get annoyed at him.


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

Watching dark tourist, David Farrier. It's really good. I'd recommend it. He travels around the world.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Currently watching Derren Brown: Miracle


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

At the end of Final Space, which is *ok* but not amazing compared to some animated series out there IMO. Finished Archer season 9 quite recently, although I’m a big fan of the season overall, curious to see how they wrap up the series for 10... (Have already power through Bojack, Rick & Morty, F is for family and Big Mouth so now officially out of adult (western) animations available on Nz Netflix I think)

Have started to watch Castlevania, but the OH isn’t into anime.. also may watch Full Metal Alchemist having seen the original Anime I’m curious how it will look. But again not sure how the OH will get along with it.

Something about Dark Tourist doesn’t sit right with me so will probably give it a miss!

Really I’m just waiting for the next Rick and Morty season!!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Totally addicted to Happy Valley now! Watched all of the 1st series one after the other yesterday and I'm on series 2 now. It's so good!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Okay I've finished Happy Valley. Does anyone have any recommendations of any series similar?


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Kath and Kim, where have you been all my life? Watching the wedding episode and I am crying :Hilarious


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

Watched insatiable, not my favourite. I disliked it.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

picaresque said:


> Kath and Kim, where have you been all my life? Watching the wedding episode and I am crying :Hilarious


Started watching this with my mum, we're on episode 5 now, it's so funny  I love the little end scenes when they're sitting out in their garden :Hilarious


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

I've started watching 13 reasons why on my friends Netflix. Very mysterious so far and powerful


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

Boxerluver30 said:


> I've started watching 13 reasons why on my friends Netflix. Very mysterious so far and powerful


I think it is very powerful and I enjoyed it. Some scenes were hard to watch.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

KittenEevee said:


> I think it is very powerful and I enjoyed it. Some scenes were hard to watch.


Yeah I've heard about the hard scenes.. I'm only on episode 6 of season 1 at the minute


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Boxerluver30 said:


> I've started watching 13 reasons why on my friends Netflix. Very mysterious so far and powerful


Sounds interesting! Might give it a go

OH and I have just started watching 'Dirty money'. I like a good documentary! 
It's a documentary series about corporate corruption. It's been good so far, we've only watched two. The second one was a bit 'American' (IYSWIM) but still fascinating. Makes me a bit angry at what some get away with! The first episode was about the whole VW car pollution thing (though I think other car companies probably did the same thing so don't think VW are the only bad guys in it all) and the second was about a big payday loan company that were quite underhand. Was eye opening if nothing else!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Season two of Ozark coming on Friday :Watching 
Atm I'm mainly rewatching Brooklyn Nine Nine, and new episodes of Better Call Saul every Tuesday (if you haven't seen either, you're missing out)


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

picaresque said:


> Season two of Ozark coming on Friday :Watching


Is that any good? I saw an ad for that & added it to my list.

Am watching Dark atm & love it. Some bits of the storyline are very similar in some ways to Stranger Things but better & more sinister, but more Twin Peaks sort of style in some ways, am really enjoying it


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I know it was popular among a few of us so thought you'd like to know The Sinner has a season 2 that I just recently learnt of. 

I'm currently watching Sharp Objects which I know isn't on Netflix but I'm enjoying so will finish that up first before starting The Sinner again.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> I know it was popular among a few of us so thought you'd like to know The Sinner has a season 2 that I just recently learnt of.
> 
> I'm currently watching Sharp Objects which I know isn't on Netflix but I'm enjoying so will finish that up first before starting The Sinner again.


Castle rock is one i'm enjoying with Sharp Objects too


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Is that any good? I saw an ad for that & added it to my list.


It is so so good, you have to watch it. Tense af though.



Dogloverlou said:


> I know it was popular among a few of us so thought you'd like to know The Sinner has a season 2 that I just recently learnt of.
> 
> I'm currently watching Sharp Objects which I know isn't on Netflix but I'm enjoying so will finish that up first before starting The Sinner again.


Ooh will definitely be watching The Sinner 2.

Sharp Objects the book was v.good (love Gillian Flynn), hopefully I'll get to see the series at some point.

I'm pretty sure season 4 of Narcos is coming this month so that'll be me sorted.


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

Theres two upcoming shows I am so exicted to see.
"sierra burgess is a loser" and "Atypical: season 2"

I think they are going to be soo good and released in September some time this week I think.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

picaresque said:


> It is so so good, you have to watch it. Tense af though.
> 
> Ooh will definitely be watching The Sinner 2.
> 
> ...


Definitely on my list then & The Sinner, I really enjoyed the first season of that.

I can't wait for American Horror Story to come back, I love that series. I heard Jessica Lange was coming back to it but don't know how true that is. She was amazing in it & it's not the same without her.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Definitely on my list then & The Sinner, I really enjoyed the first season of that.
> 
> I can't wait for American Horror Story to come back, I love that series. I heard Jessica Lange was coming back to it but don't know how true that is. She was amazing in it & it's not the same without her.


Ive been watching Fued which has Jessica Lange in it. It's brilliant


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Just binge watched the 2nd series of Atypical

Has anyone watched the Innocents and would recommend?


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

PawsOnMe said:


> Just binge watched the 2nd series of Atypical
> 
> Has anyone watched the Innocents and would recommend?


I binged watched atypical season 2 what did you think? I enjoyed it. I hope they make another season.

I've heard innocents is pretty good, it got recommended to me by someone yesterday.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

KittenEevee said:


> I binged watched atypical season 2 what did you think? I enjoyed it. I hope they make another season.
> 
> I've heard innocents is pretty good, it got recommended to me by someone yesterday.


I think they'll definitely make another season. I really enjoyed it, i think the acting is great and really believable.


Spoiler



I like Evan so I'm a little worried though!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Watching Inside no.9 and really enjoying it. It's reminding me of Black mirror


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I saw this pop up and thought that @MiffyMoo was back.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Just finished Sharp Objects last night and now today just got done with the first episode of the new season of the Sinner. New story but really strong opening episode so looking forward to watching more.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Just started the first episode of The Haunting of Hill House and its looking very promising. I'm all creeped out already!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

PawsOnMe said:


> Just started the first episode of The Haunting of Hill House and its looking very promising. I'm all creeped out already!


Just started watching this too. Brilliant and so very, very creepy.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Just started watching this too. Brilliant and so very, very creepy.


I'm on the last episode now, I've loved it so much!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Sky Q and Netflix are joining forces. It’s going to be a combined price with the box sets package. I’ve never had Netflix before, but I do have box sets. I’m not sure if I will automatically get Netflix because I’m already getting boxsets or if I have to upgrade. Just have to wait till November to see what happens.


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

catz4m8z said:


> Just started watching this too. Brilliant and so very, very creepy.


Same here! Amazing


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

_The Curious Creations of Christine McConnell_, guys. 
Get all over It.
Fancy baking/decorating... But with werewolves and roadkill puppets.
It's ridiculous. I love it.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

PawsOnMe said:


> Just started the first episode of The Haunting of Hill House and its looking very promising. I'm all creeped out already!


I'm 2 episodes in & loving it so far, it took me a while to get used to the time hopping but I'm over that now. I dreamt about the bent neck woman last night :Nailbiting


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Matrod said:


> I'm 2 episodes in & loving it so far, it took me a while to get used to the time hopping but I'm over that now. I dreamt about the bent neck woman last night :Nailbiting


Glad you're loving it, I've finished it now but still keep thinking about it, I'll definitely be rewatching  Oh my! Scary!! I suffer sleep paraylsis and hypnogogic hallucinations, I've been worried about seeing her, That scene with Nell asleep on the settee and it hovering over her has stuck with me :Arghh


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

PawsOnMe said:


> Glad you're loving it, I've finished it now but still keep thinking about it, I'll definitely be rewatching  Oh my! Scary!! I suffer sleep paraylsis and hypnogogic hallucinations, I've been worried about seeing her, That scene with Nell asleep on the settee and it hovering over her has stuck with me :Arghh


Got to admit I did mute it at certain points as I got freaked out! (the music just ups the creep factor exponentially!). I get sleep paralysis too so those bits?....*shudder*
I stupidly binged watched the last half right before my nightshift....at the old hospital I work in! I was convinced I was going to see bent neck lady in one of the empty stairwells or offices!LOL:Shy

Im really looking forward to Good Omens next year, the trailer looks great. Although I think that one is Amazon not Netflix.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Really enjoying season 2 of The Sinner, got the final episode to watch tonight. The young boy in it is so good, as was Bill Pullman again as the detective. AHS is also coming to the end of it's series so am going to be stuck again for what to watch .....


----------



## baubbles (Oct 25, 2017)

It looks really good! Do you need to watch season 1 first?


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Really enjoying season 2 of The Sinner, got the final episode to watch tonight. The young boy in it is so good, as was Bill Pullman again as the detective. AHS is also coming to the end of it's series so am going to be stuck again for what to watch .....


Glad to hear this, I really liked the first one. Haven't started watching yet as I'm currently into Narcos: Mexico but it's my next binge lined up.



baubbles said:


> It looks really good! Do you need to watch season 1 first?


I think season two covers a completely different storyline so you should be ok watching in any order if you want.


----------



## Julie4 (Nov 2, 2018)

I watched first season of the Sinner - will put season 2 on my list. Currently binging on Glitch, looked at Haunting of Hill House but wimped out !


----------



## baubbles (Oct 25, 2017)

picaresque said:


> Glad to hear this, I really liked the first one. Haven't started watching yet as I'm currently into Narcos: Mexico but it's my next binge lined up.
> 
> I think season two covers a completely different storyline so you should be ok watching in any order if you want.


Great Thanks!! I enjoyed 'The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina' Probably more for teens but I thought it was pretty entertaining.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

baubbles said:


> Great Thanks!! I enjoyed 'The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina' Probably more for teens but I thought it was pretty entertaining.


I enjoyed Sabrina, it's a bit different from the original!



Julie4 said:


> I watched first season of the Sinner - will put season 2 on my list. Currently binging on Glitch, looked at Haunting of Hill House but wimped out !


Hill House is a really good series, you should give it a go!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

picaresque said:


> Glad to hear this, I really liked the first one. Haven't started watching yet as I'm currently into Narcos: Mexico but it's my next binge lined up.
> 
> I think season two covers a completely different storyline so you should be ok watching in any order if you want.


Oooh, that looks good, I've added that to my watch list .

Yes, season 2 is a different story & with different characters (with the exception of Bill Pullman's) & in some ways to understand him a bit more you need to watch season 1 but it's not essential as the story's are very different...


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'll have to watch the 2nd season too, I enjoyed the 1st one. 

Watched Hill House again with my OH since I was apparently meant to watch it with him first  noticed so much more this time around.

I also watched a movie called Laddaland with was a Thai horror drama and one horror comedy called Pee-mak which was good fun.


----------



## Julie4 (Nov 2, 2018)

Hill House is a really good series, you should give it a go![/QUOTE]

Right, I'm startkng it tonight - bottle of cider and cushion at the ready - wish me luck


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I really liked the sinner. I couldn't get into hill house was really excited about it maybe I need to try again. I didn't find it scary.



PawsOnMe said:


> I'll have to watch the 2nd season too, I enjoyed the 1st one.
> 
> Watched Hill House again with my OH since I was apparently meant to watch it with him first  noticed so much more this time around.
> 
> I also watched a movie called Laddaland with was a Thai horror drama and one horror comedy called Pee-mak which was good fun.


I really liked laddaland.


----------



## baubbles (Oct 25, 2017)

I too couldn't get into Hill House but will give it another go!


----------



## Julie4 (Nov 2, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> I really liked the sinner. I couldn't get into hill house was really excited about it maybe I need to try again. I didn't find it scary.
> 
> I've watched first 2 episodes of Hill House and it's not gripping me at the moment, maybe I need to give it a few more episodes ?
> 
> I really liked laddaland.


----------



## Julie4 (Nov 2, 2018)

Oops, the second paragraph above wears me! not sure how I managed to put it into Boxer’s123’s quote !


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm on the 2nd episode of The Sinner now. I much prefer this storyline so far to the 1st series, it's so intriguing  

Anyone seen any good movies on Netflix recently? I'm looking forward to the Mowgli movie and I'm planning to watch the Christmas chronicles with Kurt Russel later today with my mum.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

baubbles said:


> I too couldn't get into Hill House but will give it another go!


It took me a few episodes to get into as well (not least because it took me that long to be able tell the difference between the mother and her adult daughters who all looked exactly the same) but it is worth persevering.



PawsOnMe said:


> Anyone seen any good movies on Netflix recently? I'm looking forward to the Mowgli movie and I'm planning to watch the Christmas chronicles with Kurt Russel later today with my mum.


Watched God's Own Country yesterday - it's basically a British Brokeback Mountain but with a happy ending. It's a good film.


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

Currently watching YOU on netflix. It is so good, really creepy. I would highly recommend. 
Birdbox was really good too.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

KittenEevee said:


> Currently watching YOU on netflix. It is so good, really creepy. I would highly recommend.
> Birdbox was really good too.


I read the book of Birdbox it stays quite true. Missed out a few details but still a good watch.


----------



## baubbles (Oct 25, 2017)

I watching You as well and love it. He was in Gossip Girl and a very good actor! Will check out Birdbox.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I've just finished You, it was quite a ride. I have Birdbox on my list. Have read the book which was ok.
Has anyone done Black Mirror's Bandersnatch yet? Might be one for my NYE.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

picaresque said:


> I've just finished You, it was quite a ride. I have Birdbox on my list. Have read the book which was ok.
> Has anyone done Black Mirror's Bandersnatch yet? Might be one for my NYE.


I watched Bird Box the other night & quite enjoyed it. I didn't think it was amazing but there was quite a lot of moments that I was on the edge of my seat.

Am gutted that I can't watch Bandersnatch as it's not compatible with Amazon Firestick, I can watch I on my laptop but its not the same as a bigger screen but am going to give it a go tonight


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

picaresque said:


> I've just finished You, it was quite a ride. I have Birdbox on my list. Have read the book which was ok.
> Has anyone done Black Mirror's Bandersnatch yet? Might be one for my NYE.


I watched bandersnatch. I thought it was pretty cool. I liked the interactive s , although didn't like having to make more serious decisions for the character and would always choose the least worst option. Some of the options I did choose like 'pull on earlobe' or 'throw tea over computer' he wouldn't actually do it! He would push his hand down to stop himself. Some of the options I chose led me through a loop and took me back to make the decision again...obviously wanting my to choose a different choice. One of my colleagues watched it and got a different ending to me. I want to watch it again.... maybe 2-3 times to try and figure out all the variables. Although I fear I may drive myself mad! 
What did you Think?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

WillowT said:


> I watched bandersnatch. I thought it was pretty cool. I liked the interactive s , although didn't like having to make more serious decisions for the character and would always choose the least worst option. Some of the options I did choose like 'pull on earlobe' or 'throw tea over computer' he wouldn't actually do it! He would push his hand down to stop himself. Some of the options I chose led me through a loop and took me back to make the decision again...obviously wanting my to choose a different choice. One of my colleagues watched it and got a different ending to me. I want to watch it again.... maybe 2-3 times to try and figure out all the variables. Although I fear I may drive myself mad!
> What did you Think?


Is this on Netflix? How do you make the decisions? It sounds interesting


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

PawsOnMe said:


> Is this on Netflix? How do you make the decisions? It sounds interesting


Yes it is ion Netflix, at certain points in the movie you are prompted to choose a decision for the character. It will give you 2 choices and you tap the one you want the character to do.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Anyone watching Frontier? I'm all the way in to season 3 and very surprised to find myself still watching. It's not something I would usually watch but have found myself sucked in by the plot. And of course don't mind watching Jason Momoa


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Watched Mowlgi last night and thought it was quite good, looking for a new series to watch with my OH as we finished Happy the other day and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

I watched bandersnatch but just got myself caught in a loop, I'm sure there are ways to finish it but it kept replaying the same scene and taking me back to where I had chosen both choices before hand. I love the interactive concept. I like games like that so I really enjoyed it. I guess I never finished it but really liked it.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

PawsOnMe said:


> Watched Mowlgi last night and thought it was quite good, looking for a new series to watch with my OH as we finished Happy the other day and I really enjoyed it.


Which did you prefer the new Jungle book or Mowgli on Netflix?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

AlexPed2393 said:


> Which did you prefer the new Jungle book or Mowgli on Netflix?


I love disney/musicals so I'll say the jungle book but I did like this Netflix one just as much as I preferred the darker tone and the characters.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm watching Dirty John it's giving me the hibby jibbies.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

The Ted Bundy documentary series was a great watch


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> I'm watching Dirty John it's giving me the hibby jibbies.


Just Googled that & it sounds quite good ... & it has Eric Bana in it!!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> Just Googled that & it sounds quite good ... & it has Eric Bana in it!!


It is good a true story me and Loki are binge watching!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 394061
> 
> 
> It is good a true story me and Loki are binge watching!


Such a gorgeous face!!!! :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss

Have been catching up on some Nordic dramas on All 4 lately so not watched anything on Netflix for a while but this sounds good.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I really liked Russian Doll, binged it in about two days a few weeks ago. 

Just been watching Trump: An American Dream, a four part documentary. Really underlines what a despicable person he is (just one example - he dumps his wives after they've had his kids as post-childbirth he doesn't want to sleep with them any more. Presumably Melania is a presidential prop).
Disturbs me to say that young Donald was actually quite handsome though anda


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

picaresque said:


> I really liked Russian Doll, binged it in about two days a few weeks ago.
> 
> Just been watching Trump: An American Dream, a four part documentary. Really underlines what a despicable person he is (just one example - he dumps his wives after they've had his kids as post-childbirth he doesn't want to sleep with them any more. Presumably Melania is a presidential prop).
> Disturbs me to say that young Donald was actually quite handsome though anda


I find it terrifying he is president!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I enjoyed Russian doll too, I'm watching The umbrella academy atm, on the 3rd episode and liking it so far and I'm watching Happy with my mum (I've already seen it). 

Movie wise I watched Polar the other day and enjoyed it.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

picaresque said:


> I really liked Russian Doll, binged it in about two days a few weeks ago.
> 
> Just been watching Trump: An American Dream, a four part documentary. Really underlines what a despicable person he is (just one example - he dumps his wives after they've had his kids as post-childbirth he doesn't want to sleep with them any more. Presumably Melania is a presidential prop).
> Disturbs me to say that young Donald was actually quite handsome though anda


Russian Doll was next on my list! The Trump thing sounds quite good so I'll maybe try that as well.

I think the last Netflix series I watched was You but tbh I wasn't that impressed. It was ok but I found everyone too annoying & there were to many holes in it which I can forgive if I'm watching something gripping but not if it's mediocre.

Not Netflix but I am overjoyed that the Icelandic drama Trapped is back on BBC4, I loved the first series


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone watching The Break (la treve). The first series I thought really good fun, up to and including a very good episode 9, but for me the final episode was a bit rushed, with a relatively poor ending. It’s a Belgian version of the dark, Nordic crime series, like the killing, or true detective type of thing. 

Season 2 which continues where season 1 left off couldn’t get darker though imo and I’m only on the second episode. If it carries on in this vein, it’ll be one the most depressing tv series ever. :Hilarious

I recommend it, the original with subtitles of course.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Elles said:


> Anyone watching The Break (la treve). The first series I thought really good fun, up to and including a very good episode 9, but for me the final episode was a bit rushed, with a relatively poor ending. It's a Belgian version of the dark, Nordic crime series, like the killing, or true detective type of thing.
> 
> Season 2 which continues where season 1 left off couldn't get darker though imo and I'm only on the second episode. If it carries on in this vein, it'll be one the most depressing tv series ever. :Hilarious
> 
> I recommend it, the original with subtitles of course.


I've not heard of that but sounds exactly the sort of thing I'd like so is next on my list after Russian Doll which I started last night.

I ended up binge watching Dirty John & stayed up late Thursday so I could watch the final episode … OMG, what a weird, horrible, manipulative man he was! Really enjoyed it but I really wanted to know more about Debra Newell, her family & why she had issues with her children (it seemed that she had sided with previous partners over her children) especially after what happened to her sister.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> I've not heard of that but sounds exactly the sort of thing I'd like so is next on my list after Russian Doll which I started last night.
> 
> I ended up binge watching Dirty John & stayed up late Thursday so I could watch the final episode … OMG, what a weird, horrible, manipulative man he was! Really enjoyed it but I really wanted to know more about Debra Newell, her family & why she had issues with her children (it seemed that she had sided with previous partners over her children) especially after what happened to her sister.


I know I found it so strange but can see how she fell for it. Apparently she had been married 4 times before. So glad the young girl wasn't charged.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> I know I found it so strange but can see how she fell for it. Apparently she had been married 4 times before. So glad the young girl wasn't charged.


Yes & no for me. In some ways I can understand how she obviously wanted a relationship & to feel wanted but then when the facts were presented to her she actively chose to ignore them. Also I found it very odd that her mother sided with the BIL when he & her sister were having difficulties in their relationship, I sort of wanted to know more about that & how this may have influenced her in her personal life.

Am glad about the daughter aswell. She was bloody amazing tho, from a bit of a whiny brat to a true zombie killer!!!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> Yes & no for me. In some ways I can understand how she obviously wanted a relationship & to feel wanted but then when the facts were presented to her she actively chose to ignore them. Also I found it very odd that her mother sided with the BIL when he & her sister were having difficulties in their relationship, I sort of wanted to know more about that & how this may have influenced her in her personal life.
> 
> Am glad about the daughter aswell. She was bloody amazing tho, from a bit of a whiny brat to a true zombie killer!!!


If you google them you can see lovely cash the dog. I think he could probably tell she was an easy target. I found her mother very odd. My friend asked if it was good I said yes but it will certainly put you off the dating scene !


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I saw a second series of the house on haunted hill is going to be made  I hope it’s as good as the first one.

Not Netflix but I’ve been watching Tin Star, I’ve nearly finished it & really enjoyed it.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> If you google them you can see lovely cash the dog. I think he could probably tell she was an easy target. I found her mother very odd. My friend asked if it was good I said yes but it will certainly put you off the dating scene !


I was so worried about the dog in that end scene, that I almost couldn't watch! Am watching Russian Doll now that is bit more light hearted & am really enjoying that so far


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm absolutely loving the Umbrella Academyompus


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Binge watched After Life last night and thought it was pretty good. Going to start Dirty John next, my mum watched the first 3 episodes without me  traitor!


----------



## KittenEevee26 (Mar 8, 2019)

I watched After Life yesterday. I hadn't read anything about it, just fancied a comedy. I thought Ricky Gervais = Comedy. It wasn't what I was expecting but absolutely loved it, it was beautiful and I admit I cried. I would recommend.

I watched Dirty John too recently. I would recommend. I watched it then read up on the real story.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

picaresque said:


> young Donald was actually quite handsome though


DT's youngest son looks as tho' he's going to be handsome too.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I LOVED Russian Doll, ended up binge watching it as it was so good. What a fantastic female lead character, she was hilarious. 

Am now watching The Break which I'm really enjoying


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

One of the characters in the Break looks a lot like one of my sons. I found season 2 so heartbreaking because of it, I haven’t been able to watch anything else on Netflix since.  Stupid old fool that I am. :Hilarious


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

KittenEevee26 said:


> I watched After Life yesterday. I hadn't read anything about it, just fancied a comedy. I thought Ricky Gervais = Comedy. It wasn't what I was expecting but absolutely loved it, it was beautiful and I admit I cried. I would recommend.
> 
> I watched Dirty John too recently. I would recommend. I watched it then read up on the real story.


Have you seen Derek? It's another ricky gervais and it's really sweet with good messages too.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Elles said:


> One of the characters in the Break looks a lot like one of my sons. I found season 2 so heartbreaking because of it, I haven't been able to watch anything else on Netflix since.  Stupid old fool that I am. :Hilarious


Oh no! I've not got to season 2 yet, have 2 episodes of season 1 that I'm going to watch tonight.

I remember when I watched Murdered By My Boyfriend BBC iplayer & the man playing the BF was so horrible & convincing that I can't watch him in anything else without feeling rage towards him!! He was so convincing & so utterly vile


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Finished Dirty John, binge watched all 8 episodes yesterday. I saw the comments above so knew how it was going to end but my god that last episode was so tense! 

Starting Dexter now, I watched the first 3 seasons a few years ago but stopped for some reason...I'd forgotten how good it was.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> Finished Dirty John, binge watched all 8 episodes yesterday. I saw the comments above so knew how it was going to end but my god that last episode was so tense!
> 
> Starting Dexter now, I watched the first 3 seasons a few years ago but stopped for some reason...I'd forgotten how good it was.


Season 4


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Elles said:


> Season 4


Is that a good  or a bad ?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

It’s the best  

:Hilarious


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Afterlife - mixed feelings. I do like Ricky Gervais' stuff as a rule, and this is about what you'd expect (think Derek but with extra emotional manipulation). Not sure if it's a good watch if you're feeling fragile (some might find it helpful I dunno). Quite disturbed by the direction they went with Julian's storyline. Toby was obsessed with it though because of the dog, every time she appeared on screen he was :Watching *grrrr*

Now watching the McCann documentary series...


----------



## KittenEevee26 (Mar 8, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

picaresque said:


> Afterlife - mixed feelings. I do like Ricky Gervais' stuff as a rule, and this is about what you'd expect (think Derek but with extra emotional manipulation). Not sure if it's a good watch if you're feeling fragile (some might find it helpful I dunno). Quite disturbed by the direction they went with Julian's storyline. Toby was obsessed with it though because of the dog, every time she appeared on screen he was :Watching *grrrr*
> 
> Now watching the McCann documentary series...


Instarted watching after life some funny parts but like you said mixed feelings.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Finished watching The Break & really enjoyed it, final episodes were very gripping. Am going to finish watching Trapped & Baptiste on BBC iplayer then watch series 2 of The Break …… too many TV programmes to catch up on!

Not sure what to go for after that ….


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm watching making a murderer atm. Crazy stuff, if it was a movie I would think it's too far fetched but to know it's a documentary based on real events...


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

If anyone liked The OA season 2 starts tomorrow.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Elles said:


> If anyone liked The OA season 2 starts tomorrow.


I loved The OA at first …. until the 'modern dance' stuff then it was all over for me … such a let down!!


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

I loved that part. I thought it was incredibly sad. We don’t know if it was a coping mechanism for everything that happened to the OA and her 2 parties, or if it’s all true yet lol.

ETA We know now.. I think.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> I loved The OA at first …. until the 'modern dance' stuff then it was all over for me … such a let down!!


Quite agree but will watch season2 out of interest.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Just watched Mirage. I enjoyed it, soppy old fool that I am, and Chino Darín is rather tasty. :Bag


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Elles said:


> I loved that part. I thought it was incredibly sad. We don't know if it was a coping mechanism for everything that happened to the OA and her 2 parties, or if it's all true yet lol.
> 
> ETA We know now.. I think.


What's the new series like? I'm tempted to try it again when I've time to watch something new but not if it's all weird dancing stuff 

Not Netflix but am watching the third series of Follow The Money on BBC4, such a fantastic series. I loved the first couple, probably one of my favourite Nordic dramas. Is anyone else watching this? I still can't get over xxxxx's death in series 2


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmmm. It got a bit too weird for me and I liked the dancing. :Hilarious

I’ve never seen ‘follow the money’. Did you just post a spoiler?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Elles said:


> Hmmm. It got a bit too weird for me and I liked the dancing. :Hilarious
> 
> I've never seen 'follow the money'. Did you just post a spoiler?


Oooooops, just edited my post!!!

And I won't bother with The OA then … to many other good programmes on atm


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Is Dead To Me available in the UK? Cause it's awesome!! 
Just binged it this weekend and last night, it's really good. Christina Applegate is phenomenal.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> Is Dead To Me available in the UK? Cause it's awesome!!
> Just binged it this weekend and last night, it's really good. Christina Applegate is phenomenal.


Yes, it is … just added it to my watch list. Is it heavy going? I need something a bit light hearted as I've watched 3 series lately that have been so gripping, so tense & so dramatic that I feel worn out 

@Elles - Did you watch the second series on The Break? OMG, I loved it. So dark in places but then small, funny moments. Almost like a Belgian Twin Peaks at times. I really enjoyed how the characters developed & although Yoann was quite tortured & obviously had severe MH issues there were some light hearted scenes with his colleagues … & the creepy Tech bloke was quite funny.

Another Netflix series I watched was Quick Sand - binge watched that as it was so good but quite disturbing in places.

Not Netflix but the BBC I finished watching Line of Duty …. what a series!!!! All have been fantastic & I can't wait for the next one.

And the third series of Follow The Money, I was on the edge of my seat on the last couple of episodes. The cast in that were amazing but especially Nicky (main character), the scenes between him & his son were so tender & loving but in complete contrast to him a drug dealer ….. my fave drama ever I think. Am gutted it's ended


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, it is … just added it to my watch list. Is it heavy going? I need something a bit light hearted as I've watched 3 series lately that have been so gripping, so tense & so dramatic that I feel worn out


Um... I'm not sure how to answer that. 
It's gripping. 
It's raw grief, but I also found it hilariously funny if you're in to dark humor. 
The writing is fantastic and will keep you guessing. The big reveal isn't even the tip of the iceberg. 
The acting is phenomenal. Christina Applegate is terrific.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Did you watch the second series on The Break? OMG, I loved it. So dark in places but then small, funny moments. Almost like a Belgian Twin Peaks at times. I really enjoyed how the characters developed & although Yoann was quite tortured & obviously had severe MH issues there were some light hearted scenes with his colleagues … & the creepy Tech bloke was quite funny.


I did. "I just want you to be alive". :Arghh Me too!


----------



## KittenEevee26 (Mar 8, 2019)

Chambers is a really good watch. I binge watched it and I thought it was terrifying. I suggest it so much. So scary, it left an impact on me for days. It goes to a dark place.

"After having a heart attack, a teenager gets a heart transplant to survive. She subsequently becomes consumed by the mystery surrounding her life-saving heart. As she gets closer to uncovering the truth about her donor's sudden death, she begins to take on the characteristics of the deceased donor, including some that are troublingly sinister"


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> Um... I'm not sure how to answer that.
> It's gripping.
> It's raw grief, but I also found it hilariously funny if you're in to dark humor.
> The writing is fantastic and will keep you guessing. The big reveal isn't even the tip of the iceberg.
> The acting is phenomenal. Christina Applegate is terrific.


Oh dark humour is definitely my thing, have added this to my watch list so will give it a go at the weekend. The trailer definitely caught my attention so looking forward to it.



Elles said:


> I did. "I just want you to be alive". :Arghh Me too!


He is amazing at playing someone so tortured! I also felt it interesting to see just how my opinion of Dany changed so much after him being accused & enduring prison life to then after his release & what he did ….. I won't say what in case of spoilers!! He was also so good to watch, I felt pained at some of his scenes. That's why I like these Nordic dramas so much, everyone is so ordinary looking; no fake teeth or boobs, no spray on tans but instead normal faces, slightly odd & sh*t clothes …. something about the choice of jumpers for detectives in these as well!!!



KittenEevee26 said:


> Chambers is a really good watch. I binge watched it and I thought it was terrifying. I suggest it so much. So scary, it left an impact on me for days. It goes to a dark place.
> 
> "After having a heart attack, a teenager gets a heart transplant to survive. She subsequently becomes consumed by the mystery surrounding her life-saving heart. As she gets closer to uncovering the truth about her donor's sudden death, she begins to take on the characteristics of the deceased donor, including some that are troublingly sinister"


That keeps popping up as a suggestion for me & I've not really taken much notice as I've been watching other things but this sounds interesting aswell …. another one added to my list


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

New season of Good Girls on Netflix today, I'm happy. The chemistry between Christina Hendricks and whatshisname is hnng
Have just finished Dead To Me which has kind of a similar vibe, it's a bit ridiculous and far-fetched at times but I liked it.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Just finished my week of binge watching Lucifer
Watched the first 3 series on prime, then the 4th on Netflix
Dark humour abounds and Tom Ellis is a nice bit of eye candy too.
Bit of a bummer that prime wouldn't release the first 3 series to Netflix, once netflix picked it up after it was cancelled, as you can't really get with season 4, if you haven't watched the previous 3


----------

